# FMAT: Filipino Martial arts characters.



## Clark Kent (Aug 17, 2007)

*Filipino Martial arts characters.
By eric10 - Fri, 17 Aug 2007 18:17:21 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hey, I'm not sure if this belongs in this section or not.
I started to draw up some FMA characters in a Street fighter style.
Let me know what you think.

















I know I need to do more action fighting ones.  But these are the first ones in a series.


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

